# WHY USE FLAN RING



## kimmit (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi. I'm busy reading a recipe for Tarte Al'Coloche which I am going to attempt sometime soon. Why use a flan ring on a baking tray and not a loose bottomed flan dish? Thanks!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I use the two somewhat interchangeably. My flan rings are straight sided and removable bottom pans are fluted... so it depends on the edge I want.


----------



## kimmit (Feb 28, 2013)

brianshaw said:


> I use the two somewhat interchangeably. My flan rings are straight sided and removable bottom pans are fluted... so it depends on the edge I want.


Thanks - so if I don't have a flan ring a removable bottom pan will work - great!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

kimmit said:


> Thanks - so if I don't have a flan ring a removable bottom pan will work - great!


Flan rings are much easier to clean and come in a wider viariety of diameters and heights. Mine are made by Matfer and I strongly suggest that you not only download the Matfer catalog, get yourself a hardcopy as well. Matfer items ares truly premium.


----------

